# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Lost another chicken

## kyratshooter

Lost another hen.  Coyotes.

The coyote came right into the yard in broad daylight and snatched the bird, then was gone before I could even grab the shotgun.

The birds will not be allowed to free range any more I fear.

----------


## nell67

That is sad,as free range is best,IMHO,but you have to do what you have to do.

----------


## kyratshooter

As a side note every hen in the pen laid an egg today.

I think they had a meeting and decided I have put the coyote on a slow layer.  

Lay or die!  

Produce or he gives you to the dogs!

I surly do wonder how the early settlers ever kept any birds alive at all?

----------


## nell67

Spent a lot of time with a gun over them,and a lot of well placed traps,I am sure,when you think about the number a varmints out there they had to contend with (fox,possum,raccoon,stray dogs,mink,weasels etc.) I don't think they got much sleep at night.

----------


## randyt

You need a kid with a singleshot 22lr rifle. Tell the kid not to let anything get the chickens. It's probably not PC these days but that's the way it was done when I was a kid.

----------


## LarryB

> You need a kid with a singleshot 22lr rifle. Tell the kid not to let anything get the chickens. It's probably not PC these days but that's the way it was done when I was a kid.


Heheh, yes sir, every kid needs to learn some of that different stuff, the cooler things that most other peeps don't know. It's like to them  having like a "thing" something important that is theirs to do and theirs alone. All kids these days are being led in the opposite direction it seems. They have lost or are losing rapidly the older, proven values many of us grew up with. Merry Christmas to you friend!  :Smile:

----------


## akkayla

u have any guard dogs to watch over ur chickens

----------


## shiftyer1

I feel your pain.....i've stopped letting mine out at all,  or very rarely.  I can't decide if it's hawks, buzards,  bobcats or coyotes that takes them but I had to close down the buffet.  I started with 40 chickens this spring,  i'm down to around 9 hens and a rooster.

----------


## Rick

I'll bet that rooster is pushing the hens out to see if it's safe to go for a walk.

----------


## Winnie

That really sucks. Perhaps the Balfour method would be suitable. I kept chickens using this method, it works well. Basically, you have 3 runs. A security run, then off that 2 other runs. Those two you rotate and reseed with a quick growing grass or even better, green manure seed. Might be worth you investigating.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'll bet that rooster is pushing the hens out to see if it's safe to go for a walk.



 Did any of you look across the road, for your chickens?
(Snicker, snicker)

----------


## LowKey

Coyotes east of the Mississippi are a fairly recent phenomenon. 
Their range extended across the river only decades ago.

----------


## shiftyer1

Funny I came across this tonite,  around supper time I saw a couple chickens dash across the yard.  I haven't let them out for a couple weeks so i'm confused how the door opened mysteriously.  I'm not sure if any of ya'll have ever tried to herd chickens.......but I finally got them back in.  

My rooster did a great job of herding the ladies back in after I threw some b.o.s.s in.  The problem ones were 4 new banty hens :Smile:   They's city chickens and didn't know what to do outside a box. lol

----------


## Wildthang

Well Kyrat, if you would just sit on the roof with a good bolt action .22. you could kill that chicken eater :eyepoke:

----------


## kyratshooter

> Well Kyrat, if you would just sit on the roof with a good bolt action .22. you could kill that chicken eater


Nope, this is a coyote, not a mouse, I need a real gun.

In all reality this one is a big dog.  He needs a good killing and not just a sting in the butt.  

He is fast and sneeky.  You do not know he is there until he is halfway gone already.  In one of my past encounters with him he was there one instant and gone before I could get the gun up.  The neighbor that saw this incident said the coyote never even slowed down.  He simply grabbed the hen on the run and never looked back.  Wings were still flapping when he hit the bush on the far side of the yard.  

I have the 12ga by the door with #4 up first and 000 buck four shells deep behind the #4.  Still I have little hope in catching him in the open.  I am sure I will have to call him in and ambush him from a blind.

----------


## Sarge47

> Nope, this is a coyote, not a mouse, I need a real gun.
> 
> In all reality this one is a big dog.  He needs a good killing and not just a sting in the butt.  
> 
> He is fast and sneeky.  You do not know he is there until he is halfway gone already.  In one of my past encounters with him he was there one instant and gone before I could get the gun up.  The neighbor that saw this incident said the coyote never even slowed down.  He simply grabbed the hen on the run and never looked back.  Wings were still flapping when he hit the bush on the far side of the yard.  
> 
> I have the 12ga by the door with #4 up first and 000 buck four shells deep behind the #4.  Still I have little hope in catching him in the open.  I am sure I will have to call him in and ambush him from a blind.


I agree with...Kyrat!  Make "Coyote burger" out of that hen-stealing, Dog-wanna-be!  Although, I've seen big, grown cows go down from a single .22 round in the head.  One guy I know put down a mean German Shepard with a single .22 short!  However, blasting a predator into mince-meat with triple-ought sounds really cool to me!       :rambo:   :Gunsmilie:  
 :m107:   :jango:

----------


## randyt

well placed snares!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Wildthang

> Nope, this is a coyote, not a mouse, I need a real gun.
> 
> In all reality this one is a big dog.  He needs a good killing and not just a sting in the butt.  
> 
> He is fast and sneeky.  You do not know he is there until he is halfway gone already.  In one of my past encounters with him he was there one instant and gone before I could get the gun up.  The neighbor that saw this incident said the coyote never even slowed down.  He simply grabbed the hen on the run and never looked back.  Wings were still flapping when he hit the bush on the far side of the yard.  
> 
> I have the 12ga by the door with #4 up first and 000 buck four shells deep behind the #4.  Still I have little hope in catching him in the open.  I am sure I will have to call him in and ambush him from a blind.


Give that shotgun to a blind ole lady and get yourself a true marksmans rifle, a .22.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Give that shotgun to a blind ole lady and get yourself a true marksmans rifle, a .22.



I'm not a marksman!

I'm a cold blooded killer of vermin.  

I'd have a claymore set up in the woodline if I could get away with it!

----------


## jaydentor

> Nope, this is a coyote, not a mouse, I need a real gun.


Get a donkey?

----------


## jaydentor

Or is it mules that keep the preditors at bay? I don't remember which. Maybe both?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Get a donkey?



Hard to keep a donkey on a one acre lot!

And the only animals I ever had that would really keep the coyotes at bay were the llamas I raised down in TN.  I had donkeys on the same property and they did not do the job.

----------


## Yves

> Spent a lot of time with a gun over them,and a lot of well placed traps,I am sure,when you think about the number a varmints out there they had to contend with (fox,possum,raccoon,stray dogs,mink,weasels etc.) I don't think they got much sleep at night.


How about getting a dog?  The barking alone will discourage most animals from approaching.

----------


## Sarge47

> How about getting a dog?  The barking alone will discourage most animals from approaching.


Most dogs kill chickens!  That's why the coyote is a problem, it's a part of the Canine family.       :Cowboy:

----------


## kyratshooter

This coyote enjoys the occasional dog for supper.  

One of the neighbors has a Yorky and there is a pool going over how long that little furball will last.  The yote has killed dogs up to beagle size that I have been told of and I am really surprised someone in the neighborhood has not already killed it.  I think they have hunted it until they have educated it well.  It is fast, sneeky and stays out of sight until int makes its kill, and then is gone in an instant with supper.

I need to get off my lazy butt and build a blind in the back yard, then set the predator call out and deal with this critter.  

I found tracks in the snow where he had circled the chicken coop during the night.  He is still hanging around.

I also had  deer tracks cutting across the yard and a couple of rabbits.

I think one of my summer projects is going to be a new fence around the yard.  It is not a cure but it will be a help.  Last summer I wound up catching several of the racoons inside the wire and that was hilarious!  They would bounce off the sides, then bounce off the overhead wire, and evertually get into a corner and spin in circles looking for a way out.  I ma not be able to keep tem out but perhaps I can slow their escape long enough for the #4 shot to do its work.

----------


## Yves

> Most dogs kill chickens!  That's why the coyote is a problem, it's a part of the Canine family.


If you don't feed it.  Based on my relatives' farming habits with various dogs, the two animals ignore each other for the most part.

----------


## nell67

> If you don't feed it.  Based on my relatives' farming habits with various dogs, the two animals ignore each other for the most part.


Dogs are like any other predator,when another animal runs from it,it WILL give chase,and kill it if it catches it,dogs have to be taught not chase and kill the chickens,but it is not that difficult to teach,consistancy is key.

All those goats and calves in Shepherdsville KY that have been mauled and/or killed was being done by a very large,well fed dog.

----------


## jaydentor

What about one of these?

----------


## Sarge47

> What about one of these?


Man that sucker only costs 20 bucks!  You can get up to 4 for the same S & H if I'm reading it right!  Cool!     :Detective:

----------


## kyratshooter

Blinking red lights in the wilds of KY!!!

Some redneck jacklighter would shoot it right between its little red blinkers!

That or the cops would be out here looking for a UFO.

----------


## Yves

> Dogs are like any other predator,when another animal runs from it,it WILL give chase,and kill it if it catches it,dogs have to be taught not chase and kill the chickens,but it is not that difficult to teach,consistancy is key.
> 
> All those goats and calves in Shepherdsville KY that have been mauled and/or killed was being done by a very large,well fed dog.


Sure.  Or get several, smaller, mutts  :Smile:  .  My wife's grandma has like 40+ chickens, she has 3 small dogs (again, mutts, don't know the breed), never had a problem with predators.

And yes, keep the mutts fed.

----------


## jaydentor

> Blinking red lights in the wilds of KY!!!
> 
> Some redneck jacklighter would shoot it right between its little red blinkers!
> 
> That or the cops would be out here looking for a UFO.


At least you'd be entertained.  :saberbattle:

----------


## nell67

> Sure.  Or get several, smaller, mutts  .  My wife's grandma has like 40+ chickens, she has 3 small dogs (again, mutts, don't know the breed), never had a problem with predators.
> 
> And yes, keep the mutts fed.


my former neighbors pack of wiener dog mixes killed 30+ of my chickens in one night......
did not eat them,just killed them and left them lay.

----------


## finallyME

My dog keeps out all the predators from my chickens.  But, I can't let her get near them, she will eat them.  She has ate them in the past, if she can get to them.  One time my daughter (around 6 at the time) was carrying a medium sized pullet, and the dog snatched it right out of her hands.  She ran inside to tell mama.  Mama came running out, and the dog had already eaten the entire chicken.  There weren't even feathers on the ground.  She did the same thing with me the next day.  Let's just say that after that, she doesn't take animals from me out of my hands anymore.  It is a pain to keep her and chickens and rabbits at the same time.  But at least I only have to worry about one predator.  She keeps everything else out of the yard.

Anyways, I won't give Kyratshooter any gun advice.  That is like telling Santa how to deliver toys.  The man knows more about rifles than anyone on this forum, especially .22s.

----------


## Old GI

> Hard to keep a donkey on a one acre lot!
> 
> And the only animals I ever had that would really keep the coyotes at bay were the llamas I raised down in TN.  I had donkeys on the same property and they did not do the job.


Our one guard llama has driven off some coyotes and one small wolf (at least it looked like one from a distance).  He is VERY protective of our 28 alpacas and five barn cats.

----------


## Bearskin Grills

> Lost another hen.  Coyotes.
> 
> The coyote came right into the yard in broad daylight and snatched the bird, then was gone before I could even grab the shotgun.
> 
> The birds will not be allowed to free range any more I fear.


i feel your pain.  i've been able to keep them safe fron the foxes, coons, hawks and eagles, but now that we are getting a large coyote population I'm losing a lot more. they are a lot more aggressive, especially in daylight when the chickens are roaming free.  and when the snow fall makes a 4' fence only 2' they have no problem getting over it.

----------


## natertot

Hey Kyrat, if you'd like a hand just give me a yell. Recently picked up .30 carbine and wouldn't mind testing her out on wild dog!

----------


## Wildthang

I'm thinkin that is not youre average coyote, it could be a Kyrote and they are by far, more sneaky and hard to kill. To kill that critter, you will have to find his den, and spill his box of screws all over the floor, and steal his Mosin Nagent :Scared:

----------


## crashdive123

> I'm thinkin that is not youre average coyote, it could be a Kyrote and they are by far, more sneaky and hard to kill. To kill that critter, you will have to find his den, and spill his box of screws all over the floor, and steal his Mosin Nagent


Just don't shoot it with a 22.......you'll only make it laugh at you. :Whistling:

----------


## Bushman

ever thought of 'baitin' the sum***** ??

common practice Downunder for Dingos and wild dogs..........strychnine or arsenic, or 1080 will do the trick !!

just don't leave the bait where pet animals can get at it....or kids

Harry

----------


## Wildthang

> Just don't shoot it with a 22.......you'll only make it laugh at you.


Another way to kill the infamous Kyrote is to drop an Acme safe on his head from the sky, ( as in Wiley Kyrote )........snicker snort!

----------


## collyottfarms

do you have a dog - our dog chases the coyotes off.  They have been getting quite brave lately and sounds like we have a lot more this year - we'll be shooting a few - hope this keeps them at bay.  We have trouble with coons and skunks getting ours.


> Get a donkey?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Another way to kill the infamous Kyrote is to drop an Acme safe on his head from the sky, ( as in Wiley Kyrote )........snicker snort!


Already tried that, didn't work.

I don't have a good cliff or natural arch to work with and when I tried to pull it up into a tree the limbs kept bending.  I did manage to sling half the block and tackle into the Judge's pool when the rope broke and it is sort of like the baseball in the Sandlots movie.  I ain't even going to try to recover that thing!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Hey Kyrat, if you'd like a hand just give me a yell. Recently picked up .30 carbine and wouldn't mind testing her out on wild dog!


Hey Nate, I didn't see this post from a month ago.  We don't need to corner that coyote to play with your carbine, just find some free time and yell.  We'll run to the range and make sure it works.  

I have new toys you have not seen to.

I'll bet you're glad you snagged that thing when you did!

----------


## nell67

Ground meat,mixed with Golden Marlin.....but lock up any critters you don't want to ingest that stuff!

----------


## turbodieseli4i6

> *Nope, this is a coyote, not a mouse, I need a real gun.
> 
> In all reality this one is a big dog.  He needs a good killing and not just a sting in the butt. * He is fast and sneeky.  You do not know he is there until he is halfway gone already.  In one of my past encounters with him he was there one instant and gone before I could get the gun up.  The neighbor that saw this incident said the coyote never even slowed down.  He simply grabbed the hen on the run and never looked back.  Wings were still flapping when he hit the bush on the far side of the yard.  
> 
> I have the 12ga by the door with #4 up first and 000 buck four shells deep behind the #4.  Still I have little hope in catching him in the open.  I am sure I will have to call him in and ambush him from a blind.


I know this is an old thread but since I just joined, I thought I would share my opinion.
The 22 will do just fine on a coyote, dog or anything where I live. My Dad once dropped a coyote with one shot at 75 yards on a dead run, with a 22.  
I've ended more large dogs, raccoons,opossums for killing my chickens with the lowly 22. 
Shot placement is key to humanely terminate anything. If you need a 12 GA for a coyote or dog, you shouldn't take the shot (IMHO).
I prefer the 22 because its not as messy when you have to dispose of said vermin. also cheaper! :dissolve:  
Anyone that has dogs, please keep them up or on your own property! I don't enjoy your animals destroying my property.
Thanks!

----------


## nell67

> I know this is an old thread but since I just joined, I thought I would share my opinion.
> The 22 will do just fine on a coyote, dog or anything where I live. My Dad once dropped a coyote with one shot at 75 yards on a dead run, with a 22.  
> I've ended more large dogs, raccoons,opossums for killing my chickens with the lowly 22. 
> Shot placement is key to humanely terminate anything. If you need a 12 GA for a coyote or dog, you shouldn't take the shot (IMHO).
> I prefer the 22 because its not as messy when you have to dispose of said vermin. also cheaper! 
> Anyone that has dogs, please keep them up or on your own property! I don't enjoy your animals destroying my property.
> Thanks!


.22 did in the neighbors pit bull who was trying to get through a 10' fence panel after our rat terrier. 1 shot directly behind his front leg. he did make it to the driveway of his owners rental place before he died. Called the police because I knew trouble was on its way and the neighbor showed up while I was on the phone with 911 and they have him recorded threatening to kill us once again.  in the past 2 months it has been their 1) horses twice, 2) the dog twice, 3) a hog ( yes, I said hog) , and 4) a chicken(  :Smile:  ) they never found the chicken.

----------


## 1stimestar

> All kids these days are being led in the opposite direction it seems. They have lost or are losing rapidly the older, proven values many of us grew up with. Merry Christmas to you friend!


Not "all" kids.  My kids just got new .22s for Christmas.  Their gifts to me included a new belt and holster for my .357.  My 12 year old daughter just made 4 loaves of bread today.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I had to remove two 10-12 yr. old boys from my property yesterday shooting .22's. I explained to the parents I was just about to use my rifle range they were behind. I felt like the Grinch of Christmas. But, the more I thought about it. What could I have done? Invited them to use my range? Not in this day and time, one accident and they'd own "Slippery Hollow". So, had they asked permission the answer would of had to still be NO! It is a shame....

----------


## turbodieseli4i6

> Not "all" kids.  My kids just got new .22s for Christmas.  Their gifts to me included a new belt and holster for my .357.  My 12 year old daughter just made 4 loaves of bread today.


Your a good Mom! My boys got their Henry Mini Bolts two years ago for Christmas. They were 8 and 11 years old then.
I made sure they understood how important firearm safety is. 

This year they got stainless 10/22's for Christmas.

When my youngest one was 7 years old, he was the first one to shoot my 4' GP100 and when he gets old enough or I die it will go to him. He is as accurate as it am those at combat range. 

One time we had a opossum get into  the chicken pen. The vermin didn't stand a chance with my boys on guard with their Henry's.

----------


## amateur survivalist

> my former neighbors pack of wiener dog mixes killed 30+ of my chickens in one night......
> did not eat them,just killed them and left them lay.


I've been told by several people if a dog kills a chicken to use the chicken as a dog collar for a few days and it will never go after another one as long as it (the dog) lives

----------


## amateur survivalist

Oops... forgot a note.

People also say nail a tin/aluminum pie pan to a wooden post and any slight breeze will rattle it and scare off predators. But if you have deer in yard it might scare them off as well.

----------

